#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Which is your happy place?

## Bhavya

Whenever we feel sad, want to be alone or spend some peaceful time. we use to go to place that give us happiness and peace. When I think about the happy place, two places flashed into my mind. There are Colombo Crow island beach park and Colombo Vajira Pillayar Kovil. Whenever I visit these two places it gives me unexplainable happiness and peace. So guys which is your happy place?

----------

